# Common Carp



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello folks. I'm, searching for anyone who sells common carp in that area. Looking for 15lbs and up to stock local tournament ponds in VA, NC, & SC. I hear Lake Erie has produced some good quality fish but having trouble locating folks in the area that net and sale carp.
Any info would be greatly appreciated. We are looking for 30-50000 lbs between now and spring depending on the price. We have the equipment to haul them and can pu next day with cash.

Thx


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My goodness. Waiting on the inevitable responses coming to this one. 
I believe laws are still in effect for Lake Erie watershed fish cannot be moved outside of LE watershed due to VHS concerns. 
You or your group better have all your paperwork in order.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Lewzer is right the department of agriculture has regulations on moving fish. With that said contact Port Clinton Fish company, they will know what hoops to jump through or even if you can do it. I used to buy 2,000 lbs a year from seiners in Sandusky Bay. That was in the 90s and early 2000s though.






Front Page - Port Clinton Fish Co.


FRESH FRIENDLY FISH FAMILY



portclintonfish.com





Here is a link to the Lake Erie Fisheries office. They license the commercial people and can answer your law questions and even give you some names of licensed commercial guys.









Wildlife Division 305 E Shoreline Dr Sandusky, OH Government - MapQuest


Get directions, reviews and information for Wildlife Division in Sandusky, OH.




www.mapquest.com


----------



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Thx for the response. Again, just reaching out trying to make contact with folks in the area that deal with common carp. I was giving a list of propagators from the OHDNR but so far no luck. 

Thx


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Yeah propagators are not what you want. Call Port Clinton Fish company.


----------



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Southernsaug said:


> Lewzer is right the department of agriculture has regulations on moving fish. With that said contact Port Clinton Fish company, they will know what hoops to jump through or even if you can do it. I used to buy 2,000 lbs a year from seiners in Sandusky Bay. That was in the 90s and early 2000s though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX


----------



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Just to be clear, I'm looking for Live Common Carp.

Thx


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

yes, I understood that. I bought live carp too.


----------



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Just making sure. I reached out to Port Clinton Fish CO and left a message at the Sandusky Division of Wildlife. Really appreciate the info, hopefully it will lead somewhere.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Geee,,,, how things have changed. Were all carp once considered 'INVASIVE'?*
I'm trying to remember when GILFORD Lake was totally drained,,, because of the millions of invasive carp. 
(I fished there, back in the 60's,, hundreds would come to the bank, to eat the bugs swarming around our lanterns)

*QUOTE (someone) this made me chuckle.
"Most people don't realize this, but carp are an invasive fish, they overpopulate & take over the water killing off native species like bass perch crappie catfish bluegill trout.
Best thing to do is try to catch as many as you can and Kill Them All.
I freedive in a lake in WV. Water goes from having 30+ feet of viz down to less than a foot in under 3 months, after the carp move in to feed, and spawn in the shallows. The Corp seeds vegetation to stabilize the banks during winter pool. It doesn't have a chance. PH goes out the window and water temps shoot up to close to 80 deg in areas. We have had two green algae blooms over the last few years. 
I say, pay out a bounty on them before its too late."*


IDEAS;
maybe another missed opportunity here; (but I can't even guess how a person could obtain so many fish, & keep them alive,,,, without buying from a hatchery or commercial netter.)

My first thought was Pymi??? make a call,,, maybe DNR would sell you a trailer full of carp?














Wildlife left in drained Austintown lake


Youngstown, Ohio's #1 Locally owned, locally connected television news station.




www.wfmj.com


----------



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Doboy said:


> *Geee,,,, how things have changed. Were all carp once considered 'INVASIVE'?*
> I'm trying to remember when GILFORD Lake was totally drained,,, because of the millions of invasive carp.
> (I fished there, back in the 60's,, hundreds would come to the bank, to eat the bugs swarming around our lanterns)
> 
> ...


Thx for the info and yes it would require commercial netting. What is Pymi??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Carp Guy said:


> Thx for the info and yes it would require commercial netting. What is Pymi??


Pymatuning Lake see his you-tube video.


----------



## Carp Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Pymatuning Lake see his you-tube video.


Thx


----------

